# Kansas white tail



## riverjet (Jul 9, 2013)

I just got home from an incredible opening week of muzzle loader season down in Kansas! I was able to shoot this monster at 35 yards at 2:30 in the afternoon!!!


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

What a brute! Congrats!


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Great Buck, Congrats !

Sent from my VS910 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## riverjet (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks!!!


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

congrats on the bruiser


my buddy George is in KS this week trying get a kill on film for 'THE HUNT"


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

Dandy buck, good job!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I am planning to go again next year. I took a good buck 2 years ago from today. Sure can be hot out ther during the day in Sept., but it cools off quickly as soon as the sun goes down. After fighting bugs and sweating I swore I was never doing the muzzleloader hunt out there again. That was until the sun went down and I had two nice bucks in front of me. You seem to forget all the problems then.

Nice buck.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Great buck good job toughing out warm weather. Where abouts were you hunting? Generally speaking of course.

What did it score and approx weight?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice buck. Kansas is definitely on my bucket list.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

Spent some time their last dec for work defiantly some nice deer awsone country! Congrats


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

WOW!


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Great buck


----------



## riverjet (Jul 9, 2013)

He weighted 200 field dressed and scored 161. It was very hot some days were 91 during the day! I was in the southern part of zone 8!!


----------



## riverjet (Jul 9, 2013)

I got him walking a milo field in the afternoon happened to see the tips of his antlers over the top of the milo and he walked all the way from the middle of the field to the edge I think he was going to get a drink in the creek and I shop him at about 35-40 yards!!! It was pretty amazing he never knew we were there! My camera guy and I were both out there with no detection form him!! I think he's 5.5


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Sweet! Public/private land? Guided?


----------



## riverjet (Jul 9, 2013)

It was on private land, I've known the farmer and been going down there for 14 years helping on the farm of about 5,000 acres


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Great buck. Congrats!


----------

